# So I bought a lens that doesn’t fit my Rebel T6



## lissethg (Nov 25, 2020)

I bought a lens (Canon EF 16-35mm F4) and I did some research before but I wasn’t aware that my camera was a Rebel T6 when I thought it was a T6i.
My mistake for that. But I bought the lens for half the price it retails for but I can’t get my money back.
Should I buy an adapter? And which one should I get? Or should I sell it?


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't understand.  You can attach an EF lens to a crop sensor Canon.  What you cannot do is attach an EF/S lens to a full frame Canon unless it is and R series with the RF mount adapter (I have an EF/S lens that I have attached to the R6 with the RF using the adapter).  

You should be fine.


----------



## lissethg (Nov 26, 2020)

I think i see the possible issue. It seems like the lens was dropped from the back and my camera can’t connect to it. I cannot hear a click and it can’t identify the lens. Anyways it gets stuck a bit but I am confused on why it worked on his camera when we tested it out.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 26, 2020)

Needs service, send it to Canon


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 27, 2020)

Did you inspect it when you bought it?  If you bought it online and the seller posted misleading photos you should report it to the site (eBay, Amazon Mktplc, Facebook group etc).


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 28, 2020)

Can you post more photos of the lens some of the side so we can see what colour the alignment mark is


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Can you post more photos of the lens some of the side so we can see what colour the alignment mark is



Good point.  When I was a newb I bought a used lens online for my Nikon and they sent me the Canon mount by mistake.  It took me a while to realize it.   But looking at the photo it appears to be damaged.


----------



## Overread (Nov 28, 2020)

If the mount itself is damaged it might not fit to your camera, but might have fit to theirs by a quirk of manufacture tolerances or they just forced it on harder than it should be forced on (perhaps weakly damaging their own camera mount without realising). 

I do agree, if its been dropped and damaged that should have been reported to you at the point of sale. In addition to the rear mount being damaged it might have shifted the elements inside the camera, which could mean its softer than it should be.


----------

